# 01377 Nummer



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich wurde heute Morgen von folgender Nummer auf meinem Handy angebimmelt.

01377 89 49 32

Daraufhin habe ich zurückgerufen und ne olle Bandansage bekommen. 

Kann mir einer sagen, mit welchen kosten ich zu rechen habe aus dem Eplus-Netz?

Gruß und frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Hallo,

ich habe heute Abend zwei Anrufe von dieser Rufnummer erhalten. Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, da es eine kostenpflichtige Nr. ist sondern bei Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur eine Meldung gemacht. Die können auch rückwirkend eine Nr. blockieren und denen die Abrechnung untersagen. Je mehr Leute Sie über eine gleiche Nr. unterrichten, desto schneller werden die beim arbeiten.

Trotzdem noch ein Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

01377 89 49 32
013777894932
= ID Net (Next-ID/Freenet)

IDnet besitzt NICHT die Domain idnet.de - aber dort scheinen öfter Anfragen zu landen 

unter info(at)next-id.de kann man als Betroffener erfahren, an wen die Firma die Nummer vergeben hat.

Man kann den Vorfall auch unter 0800 444 54 54 melden. Da ein Pinganruf eine Täuschungshandlung darstellt (Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen, hier: Kommunikationswille), mit der man zu einer Vermögensverfügung gebracht werden soll (Rückruf) ist das ein Betrugstatbestand, der zur Anzeige gebracht werden sollte, da die Bundesnetzagentur unter Missachtung bestehender Gesetze dies nicht tut.

[ir]PS: Die Anzahl der Beschwerden soll tatsächlich einen Einfluß haben auf die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit der Bundesnetzagentur (obwohl auch dies nicht so im Gesetz steht, da steht lediglich, dass die Bundesnetzagentur *ab Kenntnis von Regelverstößen* handeln *kann*.)

Meine langjährigen Beobachtungen der Handlungen der Bundesnetzagentur haben leider keine eindeutigen Ergebnisse gebracht, von welchen Kriterien es abhängt, ob die Bundesnetzagentur schnell und effektiv handelt, oder langsam und nicht effektiv, oder schnell und nicht effektiv oder gar nicht. Folgende Hypothesen wurden inzwischen überprüft und verworfen:
a) Trifft die erste Beschwerde an einem Montag ein, der in einer Woche liegt, an der Vollmond ist, wird sie dann in weniger als 21 Tagen abearbeitet und abgeschlossen, wenn die Anzahl der Beschwerdeführer ungerade ist.
b) Trifft die Beschwerde an einem Dienstag zwischen 11:02 und 11:07 ein oder an einem Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach 10:33 oder an einem Freitag um genau 9:12, dann wird sie in weniger als 28 Tagen bearbeitet und abgeschlossen, wenn am darauffolgenden Wochenende der SSV Meschede ein Heimspiel hat und in der ersten Halbzeit in Führung geht.
c) Ist der Beschwerdeführer Linkshänder und unter 33 und ist sein Bruder größer als 187cm, dann wird die Beschwerde nicht einmal angeschaut, wenn nicht der Großvater des Beschwerdeführers mindestens Unterhosengröße 7 hat. Dies gilt nicht, wenn der Beschwerdeführer keinen Bruder hat und der Großvater verstorben ist.
d) Beschwerden werden dann besonders schnell bearbeitet, wenn im Moment, in dem die Beschwerde die Bundesnetzagentur erreicht, die Quersumme der Uhrzeit ungerade ist, wobei nur Stunden und Minuten berücksichtigt werden.
e) Ist der Nachname des Beschwerdeführers kürzer als der Name des zuständigen Beamten und ist gleichzeitig die Gesamtbuchstabenanzahl der Beschwerde gerade, dann wird die Beschwerde binnen 14 Tagen bearbeitet, wenn in der darauffolgenden Woche am Donnerstag Feiertag ist.
[/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Habe auch heute morgen um ca 9:30 zwei dieser Anrufe bekommen, bin leider darauf reingefallen, da ich nicht richtig auf das Display geschaut hatte.
Bin auch bei Eplus!
Habe auch Meldung bei der Bundesnetzargentur gemacht
Anruf der 01377 kostet mich glaub ich etwas über 2 Euro.
Überlege mir weitere Schritte einzuleiten
Hat jemand schon Atnwort von Next ID bezüglich des Kunden welcher die Nummer geschaltet hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Da musst Du als Betroffener fragen und die Antwort hier bekannt geben. Du kannst den Job auch Deinem zuständigen Staatsanwalt übergeben, das dauert aber länger. Beides zu tun wäre das Maximum. Ist viel verlangt für 'n paar Euros, ich weiß 
Den StA findest Du hier:
Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Unter der Nummer ist ein Band zu hören mit Tipps zum Sprit sparen. Wurden die Betroffenen einfach von dieser Nummer angepingt? Dann würde ich es weiterhin für Betrug halten und die Schaltung der Ansage als eine Art "Schutzbehauptung" beurteilen. Mal sehen, was mein Anbieter zur Anwahl der Nummer meint...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Ich hatte gestern Abend gegen 21:30 Uhr einen "Anruf in Abwesenheit" mit dieser Nummer. Habe nicht zurückgerufen. Habe jedoch auch E-Plus als Provider.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

0137789432 =
Union ID Limited
Das ist dieser Briefkasten:
UK business credit reports, risk scores, annual account and company filings online from UK Data Ltd

95 WILTON ROAD, SUITE 3, LONDON, SW1V 1BZ
Die üblichen Pseudokunden halt. Die Firma Next-ID bedauert, sperrt und macht dann weiter wie bisher. Würde Next-ID plötzlich anfangen, keine Nummern mehr an solche lachhaften Alibifirmen zu vergeben, würden die halt zum nächsten Anbieter laufen.

Die Lobby hat die passenden scheunentorgroßen Gesetzeslücken durchgesetzt und jammert jetzt, wenn Gauner die Lücken ausnutzen. Heuchler. Die Bundesnetzagentur setzt sich in Bewegung und sperrt hin und wieder mal eine Nummer, um die Effektivität der Regulierung vorzugaukeln. Heuchler. Die Politiker sagen dann, alles ist in Ordnung. 
So wird das auch im Neuen Jahr weiter gehen.

Strafanzeigen könnten den Druck erhöhen. Wer bessere Ideen hat, möge "hier" rufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Danke für die Info. 

For the record:
Das ist dieselbe Briefkastenfirma, die auch mit folgenden Adressen auftaucht:

--> 1461 A First Avenue, Suite 360, New York
--> *H.K. Shui On Centre, 2nd Floor 6-8 Harbour Road, Wanchai Hong Kong*
--> 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, London, SW1V 1BZ
--> Level 41, Emirates Towers Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai
--> Suite 5, Garden City Plaza Mountainview Boulevard, Belmopan, Belize


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Wurde auch angeklingelt.

Netz: E-Plus
Masche: kurz angeklingelt
Zeit: 01.01.2009 12:15

Ich nehme mal an, dass die nur E-Plus Kunden genommen haben. Wenn man halt nicht richtig schaut könnte man denken es ist eine E-Plus Nummer 01377.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Nach meinen Informationen wurde die Nummer bereits gesperrt, bevor die Bundesnetzagentur überhaupt Zeit zum Reagieren hatte. Tja, so leicht ist es dann halt doch nicht, mit so einem plumpen Trick Geld zu machen :ätsch:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Stimmt nicht AKA,die Nummer wurde nicht abgestellt,ich habe gerade aus Neugierde angerufen.Dieser Anruf kostet einen Anruf und dann war das TUT-TUT-Zeichen.Bin gespannt,was passiert???


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Dann muß man montags noch einmal nachhaken. Übrigens habe ich drei Mal angerufen. Zweimal kam 1 Freizeichen, dann lange nichts und dann belegt und mein Gebührenzähler zeigte nichts an, dann kam die Ansage und es wurden Gebühren angezeigt. Allerdings ist diese Anzeige nicht konfiguriert und oft fehlerhaft (angezeigt wurden 1,32 Euro Gebühren). Falls Du aus Neugierde angerufen hast, um meine Aussage, dass die Nummer gesperrt ist, zu überprüfen, bitte ich um Vergebung. Wenn Du einen ebenso kulanten Anbieter hast wie ich (M-Net), dann wird Dir der Betrag mit der nächsten Rechnung gutgeschrieben, wenn Du darauf hinweist, dass wegen der Nummer die Bundesnetzagentur informiert wurde und wenn diese ein Rechnungslegungsverbot verhängt(*). Andere Anbieter sollen da (Gerüchten zufolge) etwas zickiger sein.

(*): Um Diskussionen zu vermeiden - wenn die Bundesnetzagentur ein Rechnungslegungsverbot verhängt, dann gilt dieses auch für Anrufe aus Langeweile, Jux und Dollerei oder Vertipper oder über das Telefon laufende Katzen. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. In UK ist das übrigens etwas anders, da heisst es bei den Aufforderungen zur Erstattung immer "sofern an der Berechtigung des Anspruches kein Zweifel besteht". Die Nachweispflicht trägt da aber laut inoffizieller Angabe der Anbieter, der der Erstattung widerspricht. Der Nachweis dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

So. Die *Union ID Limited *hat keinen "richtigen" Director, weil der Director nur eine Gesellschaft ist, die im Auftrag anderer Limiteds leitet. 
Das war bei der Adresse fast zu erwarten. Allerdings hat die Firma tatsächlich eine Webseite, deren Inhaber man unter der Eingabe von "unionid" hier herausfinden kann:
http://www.eurid.eu/de/content/whois-2


Man kann vermuten, dass diese Person frei erfunden ist. Wie die ID-Net/Next-ID mit denen Geschäfte machen will, wäre für mich als ermittelnder Staatsanwalt die erste Frage 

Nachtrag:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist dieselbe Briefkastenfirma, die auch mit folgenden Adressen auftaucht:
> (...)


 Gemeint ist nicht die Briefkastenfirma Union ID, sondern gemeint ist die Firma *an der Adresse* der Union ID, die eben Briefkasten verkauft. Viele Briefkästen... Manche Briefkästen sollen ja jetzt genauer angeschaut werden, z.B. von der Staatsanwaltschaft - da sind einige Firmen desselben Briefkasten(firmen)händlers dabei.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Drei 01377 Nummern wurden wegen Telefonspam von der BNA mit Bescheid vom 15.01.2009 abgeschaltet. Ein Inkassierugsverbot wurde nicht ausgesprochen.
Es kann also auch in diesem Jahr mit Spam noch Kohle verdient werden.
Dank der BNA nach dem Motto:
Jeden Tag eine gute Tat!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Drei 01377 Nummern wurden wegen Telefonspam von der BNA mit Bescheid vom 15.01.2009 abgeschaltet. Ein Inkassierugsverbot wurde nicht ausgesprochen.
> Es kann also auch in diesem Jahr mit Spam noch Kohle verdient werden.
> Dank der BNA nach dem Motto:
> Jeden Tag eine gute Tat!!!!



Mißt die Bundesnetzagentur mit zweierlei Maß ?
Ist schon komisch.


----------



## Windhund (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Finde ich auch,entweder wird 2 Monate rückwirkend ein Inkassoverbot verhängt oder die Nummer wird nur abgestellt.
Dann können die Geschädigten nicht mal Ihr Geld von der Telekom oder anderen zurückfordern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Die so genannten "Maßnahmen" dieser so genannten Regulierungsbehörde richteten sich gegen die Nummern der SNT Deutschland AG (ehemals als Extracom eine der early birds der 0137-Problematik)
01377997031
01377997032
01377997033

Mit Beschluß vom letzten Donnerstag wurden die Nummern zum vorgestrigen Mittwoch abgeschlatet. Sonst passierte nichts.

Was waren das für Nummern? Mir ist aus dem Stegreif nichts dazu bekannt. Denkbar wäre, dass es sich um Telefonsexangebote handelte. Ich versuche mal, das zu klären.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Hmm. Ich revidiere meine Aussage mal:
01377 ...... - Seite 41 - Antispam e.V.

Das heisst: Offenbar wurden diese Nummern doch (auch) zu Pingbetrug missbraucht. Das wiederum heisst: Die Maßnahme der Bundesnetzagentur ist lächerlich. Hat nicht ein Betroffener mal Zeit, eine Anfrage an seinen zuständigen MdB zu schicken (und an diesen für mich nicht erträglichen Pressesprecher, Herrn B*)?
Was genau soll der Sinn dieser lächerlichen Maßnahme sein? Pseudoarbeitsnachweis?


> Gegen folgende Nummern wurde bereits vorgegangen
> 01377996004, 01377999260, 01377999261, 01377999262, 01377999263, 01377999264, 01377999265, 01377999266, 01377999267, 01377999268
> Da passt die neue Nummer gut rein


_Die von der Regulierungsbehörde sollte man mal übers Knie legen und mit der Pferdepeitsche auspeitschen, so ein Haufen Scheiße ist das_ (Jeffrey Robinson)
Zur Beruhigung von Herrn B: gemeint ist die britische Regulierungsbehörde. In Deutschland dagegen ist ja alles supi. Wie man ja sehen kann, wenn man es so sehen will.


----------



## Windhund (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Ich erinnere mich noch exakt,daß anderen Telefonspamern  rückwirkend  2 Monate Inkassoverbot aufgebrummt wurde,d.h. außer Spesen nichts gewesen.
Nur die Mehrwertanbieter verdienen immer kräftig mit und wissen ja angeblich von nichts.
Denn die vieleicht 0,01 Prozent der Kunden,die ihr schon inkassiertes Geld zurückverlangen,sind ein Klacks.Der Spamer verdient nichts,nur die DTMS und andere lachen sich ins Fäustchen,denn jetzt müssen sie Gewinnprozente nicht teilen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0137789432 =
> Union ID Limited
> Das ist dieser Briefkasten:
> UK business credit reports, risk scores, annual account and company filings online from UK Data Ltd
> ...


*01377894932*


Liste der am 30.01.2009 abgeschalteten Rufnummer

Rufnummer (0)137   789 4932

Verbot   der Rechnungslegung
  und Inkassierung für Verbindungen ab dem

01.01.2009




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Unter der Nummer ist ein Band zu hören mit Tipps zum Sprit sparen. Wurden die Betroffenen einfach von dieser Nummer angepingt? Dann würde ich es weiterhin für Betrug halten und die Schaltung der Ansage als eine Art "Schutzbehauptung" beurteilen. Mal sehen, was mein Anbieter zur Anwahl der Nummer meint...


Von Betrugsermittlungen war nicht die Rede.

Damit hat sich das hier auch erledigt:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So. Die Union ID Limited hat keinen "richtigen" Director, weil der Director nur eine Gesellschaft ist, die im Auftrag anderer Limiteds leitet.
> Das war bei der Adresse fast zu erwarten. Allerdings hat die Firma tatsächlich eine Webseite, deren Inhaber man unter der Eingabe von "unionid" hier herausfinden kann:
> http://www.eurid.eu/de/content/whois-2
> Man kann vermuten, dass diese Person frei erfunden ist. Wie die ID-Net/Next-ID mit denen Geschäfte machen will, wäre für mich als ermittelnder Staatsanwalt die erste Frage



Ich habe meine Januarabrechnung noch nicht. Falls der Betrag für meinen Anruf dort drauf ist, werde ich dies zum Anlaß nehmen, mit meinem äußerst kooperativen Anbieter mal wieder zu klären, wie die Bundesnetzagentur dafür sorgt, dass Betroffene ihr Geld wieder bekommen. Mal sehen, ob ich diese Erkenntnisse dann mit einem interessierten Medienvertreter teile - wenn schon das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium die Bundesnetzagentur nicht kontrolliert - aka-aka tut's


----------



## Windhund (26 März 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Hallo Aka-Aka,schon wieder wurde eine 0137 Nummer-0137/7997030-von der Bundesnetzagentur zum 24.3.2009 wegen Spam Telefon abgestellt.
NUR WIEDER OHNE RECHNUNGS-UND INKASSIERUNGSVERBOT!
Bei Google habe ich nichts über die Nummer gefunden.

Mir sind mehrmals unterschiedliche BESTRAFUNGEN-Witz komm raus- der Bundesnetzagentur aufgefallen.
Wie kann das sein?

Was ist das für eine Gesetzsprechung,dem einen passiert nichts und der andere wird bestraft.
Ich habe schon einmal  Vetternwirtschaft vermutet und da die Wattestäbchen dieser Welt die Kommentare sicher lesen,verwundert mich die Vogelstraußpolitik doch sehr.

Hoffentlich liest ein findiger RA diese Zeilen? Und eine Rechnung ist noch offen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Windhund schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einmal  Vetternwirtschaft vermutet und da die Wattestäbchen dieser Welt die Kommentare sicher lesen,verwundert mich die Vogelstraußpolitik doch sehr.


Du erwartest Dir sicher von mir keinen Kommentar dazu 
:stumm:


----------



## Windhund (27 März 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Du bist doch sonst nicht so schüchtern !?!:smile:


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Statt eines Kommentars hier mal eine denkwürdige Stellungnahme der Bundesnetzagentur aus Zeiten, wo noch gar keine Rechnungslegungsverbote verhängt wurden (obwohl man das wohl gekonnt hätte)

Schau es Dir an, lese es zwei oder drei Mal und versuche, es zu begreifen... dann verstehst Du, warum ich manchmal meine gute Kinderstube vergesse, wenn es um die Bundesnetzagentur geht. Da schweige ich dann lieber...

_horsewhip, horsewhip_

"Der Fahrer wurde in der Tempo-30-Zone mit 80 km/h geblitzt, aber wir haben von einer Bestrafung abgesehen, weil die Tempo-30-Zone zu einer Spielstraße umgewandelt wurde"
aha.

(Das hat nichts mit dem Thema 0137 zu tun, aber es demonstriert die Denkweise dieser Behörde)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

mich hat gestern gegen 21. 29 Uhr folgende nummer angeklingelt.
01377660001
habe nicht zurück gerufen und das heute erstmal gegoogelt..
muss ich in irgendeiner weise tätig werden?
muss ich auch irgendwas zahlen?
habe übrigens vodafone...

merci vielmals im voraus für antworten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...gestern gegen 21. 29 Uhr folgende nummer angeklingelt...
> 01377660001
> habe nicht zurück gerufen und das heute erstmal gegoogelt..


richtig.


> muss ich in irgendeiner weise tätig werden?


Müssen nicht, sollen ja, können ja und zwar:
a) Vorfall an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden (Datum des Anrufs, Nummer und Angabe von Namen und Adresse*)
b) Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen bei deiner zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft.
die erfährst Du hier
Sony Ericsson: Wir brauchen mindestens 100 Millionen Euro - Golem.de
Klasse wäre es, wenn Du ein Foto vom Handydisplay machen kannst

Der Staatsanwalt sollte gebeten werden, diesen Beitrag zur Kenntnis zu nehmen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...argumentationshilfen-fuer-staatsanwaelte.html



> muss ich auch irgendwas zahlen?


wenn Du nicht zurück rufst, mußt Du nichts zahlen. Und wenn man doch zurück ruft, kann man oft das Geld zurück fordern.



> habe übrigens vodafone...


wahrscheinlich eher Zufall.



> merci vielmals im voraus für antworten...


bitte! Und Danke im Voraus für Deinen Einsatz bei der Bekämpfung.

---

Nachtrag:
01377660001 ist eine Nummer der "Versatel Süd", die sind schon seit Ende 2005 immer wieder mal aufgetaucht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...0137-lockanrufe-hier-melden-2.html#post124640

Probier mal, eine Mail zu schicken an info(at)versatel.de und frage dort gemäß §13a UKlaG, wem Versatel die Nummer vermietet hat. Erwähne gerne dieses Forum hier. Man war bei Versatel einst etwas angesäuert, weil jemand gewagt hatte, die Reaktion der Firma als "störrisch" zu bezeichnen, nachdem eine Versatel-0137 zwei Wochenenden lang offen für Betrug blieb, während die meisten anderen Firmen binnen 48 Stunden die Nummern sperrten...

Versatel will oft eine schriftliche Anfrage (Fax), ich finde aber deren Faxnummer gerade nicht...
ah, hier steht wenigstens die von Versatel-nord
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...137-lockanrufe-hier-melden-20.html#post147256


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Habe heute auch um 19.21 einen Anruf mit folgender Nummer bekommen.

01377661025

Ich nutze auch Vodafone


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Bitte lese die Hinweise in meinem posting über Deinem. Zeitnah Strafanzeige stellen. Danke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> b) Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen bei deiner zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft.
> die erfährst Du hier
> Sony Ericsson: Wir brauchen mindestens 100 Millionen Euro - Golem.de
> *Dieser Link ist natürlich Quatsch*


Sorry, da hat der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen...
Hier findet man die Adresse der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft

Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis

@mods: bitte korrigieren, Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

01377661025
am 23.05.09 um 22:04
Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

01377661025
Montag, 25.05.2009 9:22 Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

01377661025
Montag 25.05.09, 09:08
vodafone 
bin nach rückruf stutzig geworden und hab gegooglet hatt einer ne ahnung was genau nach nem rückruf auf mich zu kommt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Eine Bitte: unbedingt Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft machen und den StA auffordern, mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen (oder Strafanzeige stellen, sich hier anmelden und mir das Aktenzeichen und den Sachbearbeiter bekannt geben)

Hier erfährt man die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft, oft mit Mailadresse
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php

und bitte dringend in Erfahrung bringen, wer die Nummer betrügerisch verwendet hat (nicht über Bundesnetzagentur, das dauert viel zu lange)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

0137-7661024 
auf Vodafone Netz
am 26.05.2009 
um 11:39 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

0137-7661024 
auf Vodafone Netz
am 26.05.2009 
um 16:39 Uhr

Und danke! Ich habe zuerst gegoogelt, hier gelandet und nicht zurückgerufen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und danke! Ich habe zuerst gegoogelt, hier gelandet und nicht zurückgerufen!


is ja toll, ist aber irgendwie nicht das, was wirklich was bringt. Wenn so'n Traumtänzer glaubt, man könne 2009 mit Pingbetrug durchkommen, willst Du dann mit verantwortlich sein, dass der mit seiner Aktion durchkommt, indem Du eben keine weiteren Schritte unternimmst? Sollte das die Folge dessen sein, dass hier solche Meldungen gepostet werden, würde ich die Forenleitung hier bitten, derartige Threads in Zukunft zu löschen.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Eine Strafanzeige per Mail kostet einen Betroffenen nur einen Bruchteil dessen an Zeit, was unzählige gar nicht Betroffene hier Tag für Tag investieren.
Leicht angenervt grüßt
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Anruf von 01377 661024 um 1:12 am 28.05.2009 - bin bei t-mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

01377661024

Bin bei t-mobile. 1x klingeln und weg...

Habe das ganze jetzt an die Bundesnetzangentur per e-mail weitergeleitet.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:58:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:56:58 ----------

Ach ja, der Anruf war heute, 28.05.2009 um 11:20 Uhr. 

(bezieht sich auf das letzte Kommentar)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Habe heute früh um 08:33 ebenfalls einen Anruf bekommen (aufs D1 Handy)

Nummer war => +491377 661024


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 01377661024
> Habe das ganze jetzt an die Bundesnetzangentur per e-mail weitergeleitet.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Eine Bitte: *unbedingt Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft machen* und den StA auffordern, mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen (oder Strafanzeige stellen, sich hier anmelden und mir das Aktenzeichen und den Sachbearbeiter bekannt geben)
> 
> Hier erfährt man die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft, oft mit Mailadresse
> http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
> ...


Mail an info(at)versatel.de - wer ist der mutige Betrüger?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Anruf von 01377 661024 am 28.05.2009 um 06:09 - bei t-mobile


----------



## webwatcher (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anruf von 01377 661024 am 28.05.2009 um 06:09 - bei t-mobile



und? irgendwas unternommen?  me too Posterei  hilft nicht weiter.


----------



## Crunchy (29 Mai 2009)

*01377661024*

Anruf von 01377661024 am 27.5.2009 um 20.30 Uhr. Habe das der Bundesnetzagentur per Faxformular gemeldet und heute bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg per Post Strafanzeige sowie Strafantrag gestellt. Hier gibt es noch jede Menge weiterer Berichte aus den vergangenen Tagen zu selben Nummer: *http://tinyurl.com/qtvm26*


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Anruf von +49 1377 661024 am 28.05.09 / 21:25 auf T-mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

per eMail an die B-Netzagentur:
Am 28.05.2009 um 23:07 Uhr habe ich einen NICHT erwünschten Anruf der Nummer 01377661024 auf mein Mobil Telefon (0xxx) erhalten.
Bitte leiten Sie als  Bundesnetzagentur ein Rechnungslegungsverbot, bzw. die erforderlichen Maßnahmen ein. (0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen  xxx


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Anruf von 01377-661024 am 29.05.2009 um 02:38 Uhr auf eplus.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

bei mir auch ..am 29.05.09 um 03:31 Uhr....t-mobile


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



webwatcher schrieb:


> und? irgendwas unternommen?  me too Posterei  hilft nicht weiter.


Steht doch hier, was man tun soll: Strafanzeige erstatten. Bei der BNetzA beschweren.  me too-Posterei nervt. :devil:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...und-dialer/55839-01377-nummer.html#post281569


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

01377660001
01377661024
01377661025

Hat nun schon jemand die Versatel gefragt, welcher ihrer Kunden da betrügt? Wie war das früher bei Versatelnummern? Das Gegenteil von schnell...


----------



## Crunchy (3 Juni 2009)

*01377661024 - Reaktionen*

Ich habe a) bei Versatel nachgefragt, wem die Nummer 01377661024 gehört, b) Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemacht und c) Anzeige bei meiner örtlichen Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet und Strafantrag gestellt. 

Die Reaktionen: 

a) Versatel per E-Mail: "Guten Tag, vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Hiermit beziehen wir uns auf Ihre unter der Bearbeitungsnummer XXXX eingegangene E-Mail. Auskünfte über Daten werden nur nach den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Bestimmungen an die zuständigen Stellen erteilt. Rufnummernmissbrauch können Sie der Bundesnetzagentur unter http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/43ed9e50e886dc6548134aedd0af3d42,0/Verbraucher/Rufnummernmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer_xy.html
mitteilen. Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag. i. A. [ edit] 
Störungs-Team Versatel Nord GmbH Versatel-Gruppe Nordstraße 2 D - 24937 Flensburg www.versatel.de Sitz der Gesellschaft: Flensburg, Registergericht: Flensburg, HRB 3395 FL Geschäftsführer: [ edit] n"

b) Die Bundesnetzagentur per Mail: "Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX, Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »XXXX« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitergehende Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit unter Umständen noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. Für Rückfragen oder für weitere Fragen im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernmissbrauch stehen Ihnen unsere Mitarbeiter unter der unten genannten Rufnummer gerne zur Verfügung. Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihre Bundesnetzagentur Tel.: (02 91)99 55-2 06
mailto: [email protected] Wichtig: Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen. Allgemeine Hinweise:
Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen <http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/8cf1109e4b9a3d8bedf40a3079c0419d,0/Ma_nahmen_gegen_Rufnummernmissbrauch__Dialer_und_Sprachtelefonie/Liste_eingeleiteter_Ma_nahmen_1cl.html>  finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de. unter "Rufnummernmissbrauch-Spam-Dialer" <http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/145bdda615b5ed305f3bfaf979a8142d,0/Verbraucher/Rufnummernmissbrauch_-_Spam_-_Dialer_xy.html> , "Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch <http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/8cf1109e4b9a3d8bedf40a3079c0419d,0/Verbraucherinformationen_zu_Dialern_und_zum_Rufnummernmissbrauch/Ma_nahmen_gegen_Rufnummernmissbrauc_1cg.html> ". Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter."

c) Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Lokanrufe gehen so oder so nicht mehr auf, 5 beschwerden über die selbe nummer und Inkassoverbot!
Letztlich bleiben die auf den telefonkosten hoken, wehr freutsich ?
Der telefon provider, Carrier und der Mieter bekommt nix !
Ich habe neulich einen bericht in einer englischen zeitung gellesen, was die betreiber teilweisse umsetzten an Ping Call´s in anderen Ländern !
Germany,Holland,Österreich uns Skandinavien incl UK sind tabu.
Hier greift die regulierung recht Gut!


----------



## Niclas (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lokanrufe gehen so oder so nicht mehr auf, 5 beschwerden über die selbe nummer und Inkassoverbot!


Welche Dröhnung hast du intus?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Wisso bitte dröhnung ?
habe dank der [ edit]  von PING Anrufen in mewiner firma 467 x 2,26 € bezahlt !
Nummer wurde gesperrrt , toll 2 Moante Später habe ich das geld wider bekommen von t-mobile , nach 45 brifen und unzälichen Anrufen auf der hotlina.
Es gab dazu einen tollen bericht in der Zeitung, werde ich Scanen und reinsätzen was die [ edit] an Geld einstäcken


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich einen bericht in einer englischen zeitung gellesen, was die betreiber teilweisse umsetzten an Ping Call´s in anderen Ländern !


was stand da? wo stand das?
würde ich unbedingt lesen wollen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Versatel spielt wieder mit:
01377660000
01377 660000
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-versatelnummer-01377660000-a.html#post285135


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

19.06.2009                       
01377660001, 
01377661024, 
01377661025                       

Spam Telefon                       

Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 24.06.2009, *Verbot der         Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 1377660001 ab         19.05.2009, für 1377661024 ab 25.05.2009, für 1377661025 ab         22.05.2009


*


----------



## Crunchy (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Inkassoverbot? Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich die Information bekommen, der betrügerische Nummernnutzer sei identifiziert und wahrscheinlich sei aufgrund des Firmensitzes die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover zuständig. Langsam wird's konkret, sehr erfreulich. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Crunchy schrieb:


> ...sei aufgrund des Firmensitzes die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover zuständig...


Nicht die von Cardiff oder Birmingham? Kleiner Witz... (Da die Firma aber in UK sitzt, wird dann nicht erst ein Rechtshilfegesuch gestellt, wenn die Schadenshöhe über 10000 Euro oder so liegt?). Man wird es abwarten müssen - und so wie *ich persönlich* Hannover kenne... :evil: :stumm: :wall: 

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Dir *nicht* Versatel diese Info gegeben hat? Wenn also etwas vorangeht, ist das *nicht* das Verdienst von Versatel? Du mußt mir nichts antworten, da ich das eh schon weiß, ich wollte es nur auch öffentlich als Frage in den Raum gestellt haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die in der Anlage angegebenen Rufnummern, die im Netz der Firma Versatel Nord GmbH, Nordstraße 2, 24937 Flensburg, geschaltet waren, aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden seit dem 19.06.2009 abgeschaltet worden sind. Der Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die Firma *Global Communication Germany Ltd.*, Am Listholze 59, 30177 Hannover.

-->
OMEGA 4 NO. 116, 6 ROACH ROAD, LONDON, E3 2PA
also doch nicht Birmingham, aber C*Ö* jedenfalls
siehe ebay


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Diese Nummern Kosten 1€ pro Anruf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Diese Nummern Kosten 1€ pro Anruf.


...aus dem Festnetz ja...

ansonsten wird es erheblich teurer:





http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Kosten_bei_Anruf_von_0137-Mehrwertnummern


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Hallo ! habe heute auch wie ihr einen Kurzen anruf bekommen, habe aber net zurück gerufen. diese nummer lautet 

01377 9678648


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ! habe heute auch wie ihr einen Kurzen anruf bekommen, habe aber net zurück gerufen. diese nummer lautet
> 
> 01377 9678648


Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de und bitte Strafanzeige stellen *bzw. im Schreiben an die BnetzA eindeutig FORDERN, die BnetzA möge der Staatsanwaltschaft Mitteilung machen*


Inhaber der Nummer (ohne Gewähr)

01018 GmbH
Willy Brandt Allee 18
53113 Bonn

Diese Firma hat von der Bundesnetzagentur die alte 11861 der Bahn erhalten... Das wissen viele Kunden nicht und zahlen sich dumm und dämlich...
http://gestern.nordbayern.de/artikel.asp?art=1265849&kat=5&man=16



> Die Deutsche Bahn, auf die das Gebaren der 01018 GmbH bei vielen Geschädigten erst mal zurückfällt, ist noch einen Schritt weitergegangen. »Die Deutsche Bahn hat die betreibende Firma abgemahnt und aufgefordert, es unter anderem zu unterlassen, Kunden telefonische Auskünfte zu Zugverbindungen in Deutschland unter Rückgriff auf die Fahrplandatenbank der DB zu erteilen«, so eine Sprecherin. Die Frist der Abmahnung laufe bereits in diesen Tagen aus. »Falls die Firma der Abmahnung nicht nachkommt, werden wir uns weitere rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten.«


----------



## DECKE76 (13 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

habt Ihr Info´s über diese Nr.: 013779678029

wurde gerade angerufen, unheimlich ....


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

wieder eine Nummer des A.B.:

01018 GmbH
Willy Brandt Allee 18
53113 Bonn

a) Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
b) Strafanzeige (kurze Beschreibung des Vorfalls und Aufforderung, Ermittlungen aufzunehmen)

Du kannst eine Mail schreiben und sie an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken (eben rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de) und an die StA Bonn:

poststelle(at)sta-bonn.nrw.de

c) Anfrage an 01018 GmbH, wer der Nutzer der Nummer ist
info(at)01018.net

*Letzteres würde ich persönlich nur mit einer Wegwerfadresse machen* (Ersatzweise kann man auch die BnetzA auffordern, den Nummernnutzer bekannt zu geben, dann bitte aber gleich schreiben, dass man weiß, dass es eine Nummer der 01018 GmbH ist - sonst schickt Dir die Behörde das nach 6 Wochen als tolle Neuigkeit)


----------



## DECKE76 (13 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Danke dir werde es demnächst dann machen.
Zumindest die mails an die Bundesnetzagnetur & Poststelle

Und die Anzeige finde ich jetzt zu kompliziert ....

Wurde übrigens auf dem Handy angerufen 0172xxxxx bin aber bei O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



DECKE76 schrieb:


> Und die Anzeige finde ich jetzt zu kompliziert ....


Wenn ich einen solchen Anruf erhalte, dann schreibe ich dieses:


"Am ... erhielt ich auf mein Handy ... einen Anruf von 0137...[ 013779678029 0137 79678029 01377 9678029 ]
Dabei handelt es sich offenbar um einen Pinganruf. Dies stellt einen Betrugsversuch dar.
Die Bundesnetzagentur möge mir bitte mitteilen, an wen die ... GmbH die Nummer weiter vergeben hat (UKlaG §13a). Die Bundesnetzagentur soll den Fall prüfen und Maßnahmen nach §67 TKG ergreifen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft soll gegen die Verantwortlichen wegen aller in Frage kommender Delikte (insbesondere §263) ermitteln und mich über den weiteren Verlauf informieren.
MfG
..."

Das reicht. Und das als Mail an Bundesnetzagentur und Staatsanwaltschaft.
Das kostet mich genau 125 Sekunden, wenn mir jemand schon die entsprechenden Mailadressen heraussucht 

_was ist verdammt noich 'mal zu kompliziert daran?_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Ich wurde auch auf diese nummer heute angerufen.
013779678302 bin dran gegangen und kam nix.


----------



## Marlin (16 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Ich hab gestern Anruf von der 0137-69354232 verpasst, kann mir jemand sagen wer das ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Marlin schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern Anruf von der 0137-69354232 verpasst, kann mir jemand sagen wer das ist?


Wahrscheinlich irgendein polnischer Busausputzer oder sonst irgendein Strohmann... 
Um das herauszufinden, könntest Du das tun, was drei Postings über Deinem steht.


----------



## Sirius (17 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Heute hat die BNetzA veröffentlicht, dass sie zahlreiche 0137-Nummern abgeklemmt hat (und zum 21.09 abschalten lässt).

01377002033 - SNT
01377003509 - SNT
01377004400 - SNT
01377004410 - SNT
01377004420 - SNT
01377005024 - SNT
01377663040 - Versatel
01377666677 - Versatel
01377790012 - Telomax (war zuvor an YAOS vergeben)
01377981001 - First Communication
01377981004 - First Communication
01377987981 - First Communication
01377987984 - First Communication

Die Nummern sind bei mehreren Netzbetreibern geschaltet gewesen. Ist etwas über die Verwendung bekannt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Ist wohl die Finca-Bande:
Ping-Anruf +49 137 7 9678283


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Sirius schrieb:


> Ist etwas über die Verwendung bekannt?


Vermutlich Stellenanzeigen. Zumindest wurden ähnliche SNT-Nummern deshalb gesperrt (Techcom Solutions S.L)
(Erstaunlicherweise ist diese Nummer aber gar nicht in der Liste... Womöglich hat die BnetzA mal wieder auf Maßnahmen verzichtet, weil die SNT ihrem spanischen Briefkasten Kunden selbst die Nummer abgeklemmt hat.

Gerüchten zufolge gibt es dazu Ermittleraktivitäten, aber die StPO hemmt manchmal den Fluß von Informationen...

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ128474882231191/link13788A.html


> [Rückruftrick]Die Rückrufnummer lautet dann zum Beispiel (+49) 13 77 799 usw.


Das hilft auch nicht so richtig weiter, war auch schon im März


----------



## MiG-25 (18 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mich gerade hier registriert; bin also NEU.

Hatte vor 30min auch so einen ominösen Anruf ("Ping") auf meinem Handy. Die Nummer ist mir aber gleich als "SERVICE" aufgefallen, da mir keine Vorwahl mit +49137.. bekannt ist.
Da ich gerade vor dem PC sitze und das Handy auch neben mir, hatte ich kurz die Nummer bei google eingegeben und bin auf diese Seite hier gestossen.
Es steht dort u.a. dass man diese Nummer hier im Forum eintragen solle...
Dies wollte ich hiermit tun! -Vielleicht bringts ja was, denn es gibt genug Leute, die auf solche Kostenabzocke hereinfallen und da noch zurückrufen, weil es nur 1x klingelt und man erstmal gar nicht rangehen kann!

Würde ich selbst NIE tun, aber wie gesagt: gibt genügend Leute, die auf sowas reinfallen. Und das sind leider meist die Gutgläubigen (guten Menschen) unter uns, von denen es viel zu wenig auf der Welt gibt.

Liebe Grüsse an alle!

*MiG-25* (der berüchtigte Jagdflieger)

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:55:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:52:36 ----------

...Sorry, ich nochmal!
Jetzt hätte ich fast die Rufnummer vergessen, die ich "verpasst" habe:

*0137 79679667*


Grüsse,

MiG-25.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



MiG-25 schrieb:


> Es steht dort u.a. dass man diese Nummer hier im Forum eintragen solle...



Dieses "unter anderem" nützt aber gar nichts!

--> Kurz zusammenschreiben, was passiert ist und ab an

rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

sowie

poststelle(at)sta-bonn.nrw.de

so wie hier beschrieben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...d-dialer/55839-01377-nummer-2.html#post322074

Es reicht, den Text hier zu kopieren mit den entsprechenden Angaben.

Ansonsten bringt es genau nichts, die Nummer zu melden. Quasi wie 'ne MIG ohne Kerosin (oder fliegen die auch mit Kartoffelschnaps?)


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Sirius schrieb:


> Heute hat die BNetzA veröffentlicht, dass sie zahlreiche 0137-Nummern abgeklemmt hat (und zum 21.09 abschalten lässt).
> 
> 01377002033 - SNT
> 01377003509 - SNT
> ...



Hallo,

hatte auch Lockanrufe von zwei dieser Rufnummern.

"Sie haben eine SMS erhalten. Zum freischalten für den SMS-Dienst wählen sie die 0137......"

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (19 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hatte auch Lockanrufe von zwei dieser Rufnummern.
> 
> "Sie haben eine SMS erhalten. Zum freischalten für den SMS-Dienst wählen sie die 0137......"


und welche Nummern?  So ist die Meldung wenig hilfreich


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Stimmt. Diese Abzockmasche mit 0137 ist mir neu, es wäre sehr spannend, die Nummer zu wissen!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



webwatcher schrieb:


> und welche Nummern?  So ist die Meldung wenig hilfreich



Hallo,

es waren die Rufnummern 01377002033 und 01377981001.
Alle Anrufe kamen auf meinem Festnetzanschluss an.
Habe heute bei der Bundesnetzagentur nach den anderen Rufnummern gefragt. 
So wie ich es verstanden habe, gehören die anderen Rufnummern auch zu dem
SMS-Dienst.

MFG


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Danke!

Dann muß die Bundesnetzagentur den Sachverhalt an den Staatsanwalt übergeben. *Bitte dazu auffordern*, manchmal _vergessen_ die Beamten das _versehentlich._


----------



## Sirius (24 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Heute hat die BNetzA weitere 0137-Nummern abgeschaltet.

01377001130 - SNT
01377001131 - SNT
01377987070 - First Communication
01379966880 - First Communication

Der Anlass ist bei den ersten drei unklar. Die 0137-9966880 gehörte einem Schwachmatt namens T. R. mit Pseudonym FurbyBLN: 

http://www.kleinanzeigen.de/Suche-Nachmieter-fuer-1-5-Zimmer-Wohnung-zum-01.10.-338020.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Na, dann sollte man dem Rehchen doch gleich mal eine weitere Abmahnung verpassen, zwecks fehlendem 01805-Preishinweis. Hmm, ich bin leeeeiiiider zu beschäftigt.
rehch**.de/html/kontakt.htm

Meldungen nimmt die Bundesnetzagentur entgegen unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## srm71 (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,

in obiger Angelegenheit komme ich auf Ihre E-Mail vom 26.09.2010 zurück. Sie haben sich an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt und angezeigt, dass Sie am 08.09.2010 auf Ihrem Handy einen sog. Ping-Anruf erhalten haben, bei dem die Rufnummer (0)1377 967 828 mit der Erweiterung 3 in der Anruferkennung angezeigt wurde.

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat den zu Grunde liegenden Sachverhalt umfassend geprüft. Nach den hier vorliegenden Erkenntnissen wurden bei den Ping-Anrufen zugleich noch weitere Rufnummern der Gasse (0)137 übertragen. Aufgrund von Verstößen gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) sowie das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) hat die Bundesnetzagentur mit Bescheid vom 30.09.2010 insgesamt die Abschaltung der Rufnummern

    (0)1377 967 899        (0)1377 967 834        (0)1377 967 868
    (0)1377 967 811        (0)1377 967 836        (0)1377 967 869
    (0)1377 967 816        (0)1377 967 840        (0)1377 967 870
    (0)1377 967 818        (0)1377 967 847        (0)1377 967 872
    (0)1377 967 820        (0)1377 967 852        (0)1377 967 878
    (0)1377 967 823        (0)1377 967 853        (0)1377 967 880
    (0)1377 967 824        (0)1377 967 856        (0)1377 967 886
    (0)1377 967 826        (0)1377 967 857        (0)1377 967 891
    (0)1377 967 828        (0)1377 967 860        (0)1377 967 893
    (0)1377 967 829        (0)1377 967 863
    (0)1377 967 830        (0)1377 967 866

zum 02.10.2010 angeordnet. Darüber hinaus wurde für alle Rufnummern ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot ab dem 31.08.2010 ausgesprochen.

Inhaber der aufgeführten (0)137er-Rufnummern ist die Firma LCA Holdings Limited, Friedrichstraße 50, 10117 Berlin.

Das verfügte Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot hat zur Folge, dass den betroffenen Verbrauchern ab dem genannten Zeitpunkt die über diese Rufnummer zustande gekommenen Verbindungen nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden dürfen. Falls Verbraucher bereits Rechnungen erhalten haben, greift zugleich das Verbot der Inkassierung. Die Forderungen dürfen nicht mehr beigetrieben werden. 

Die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur greifen jedoch nicht unmittelbar, wenn der Verbraucher die in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte bereits bezahlt hat. In diesen Fällen sollte er dennoch versuchen, das Geld bei seinem Netzbetreiber zurückzufordern. Die Vorschriften des TKG ermöglichen es der Bundesnetzagentur hierbei nicht, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen.

Verstößt ein Rechnungssteller gegen ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot so ahndet die Bundesnetzagentur dies. Bitte melden Sie sich daher, wenn nach dem angegebenen Zeitpunkt diese Verbindungen trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung erscheinen sollten und schicken Sie eine Kopie der betreffenden Rechnung mit, aus der der Zeitpunkt des Anrufs und die Rufnummer erkennbar sind.

Weitergehende Informationen zu den einzelnen Rufnummern, bei denen Abschaltungen und Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote verfügt wurden, sind regelmäßig auf der Homepage der Bundesnetzagentur unter Bundesnetzagentur Startseite in der Rubrik "Rufnummermissbrauch" / "Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen" veröffentlicht. 

Ich hoffe, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Frage offensiv nach, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft eingeschaltet wurde. Laut TKG §67 müsste das passieren.


----------



## srm71 (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Habe ich gemacht, wird aber nicht beantwortet :-(


----------



## srm71 (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Oh die lesen ja mit...


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> nach den hier vorliegenden Erkenntnissen hat die Polizei als Strafverfolgungsbehörde von dem zu Grunde liegenden Sachverhalt bereits Kenntnis und ihrerseits ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



srm71 schrieb:


> hat die Polizei als Strafverfolgungsbehörde von dem zu Grunde liegenden Sachverhalt bereits Kenntnis und ihrerseits ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet.


Das beantwortet jetzt eigentlich nicht so ganz die Frage, ob *die BnetzA selbst* gemeldet hat - vielleicht haben Thelens tapfere Telefonbetrugsermittler ja von sich aus die BnetzAgefragt. Gut, ich lasse das Korinthen kacken ja schon


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

@srm71: Teile doch bitte der Bundesnetzagentur mit, dass dort nur ein Regus Business Center sitzt und dass die Existenz der Firma nicht belegbar ist. Fordere einen Namen zu der Firma...

Wer war gleich wieder der 0137-Blockinhaber?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:38:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:36:30 ----------

@srm71: Teile doch bitte der Bundesnetzagentur mit, dass dort nur ein Regus Business Center sitzt und dass die Existenz der Firma nicht belegbar ist. 

Fordere einen Namen zu der Firma...

(Ich würde eine Mail an den StA in Bonn schicken und in Kopie an die BnetzA)


Wer war gleich wieder der 0137-Blockinhaber?
A*B*?
Dann soll der mal aus seiner Finca kriechen und dem Staatsanwalt in Bonn erzählen, wer sein Kunde im Nirwana ist. Oder der Staatsanwalt soll mal die Finca stürmen lassen. Die _Guardia Civil_ macht das zur Not mit dem Sprengkommando...
Wenn das Mode werden würde, hätte ich nichts dagegen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wer war gleich wieder der 0137-Blockinhaber?
> A*B*?


Antoine, Antoine - bist du das etwa???: Tststs..... -?
Er hat viele viele "Kunden" im Nirwana.... (z.B. die COSTA BLANCA DE INFORMATICA Y TELEKOMMUNICACIONES SL: wink: )


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Kam gerade via Cardiff (Albert)


> Please be advised that we can only assist you with your investigation if you contacted the BVI Financial Services Commission in this regard.  With kind regards A*S*
> Managing Director Fidelity Corporate Services Ltd.



Die Jungs haben natürlich gleich mal bei der "BVI Financial Services Commission" nachgefragt. Die sitzt übrigens ebenfalls mitten im Rattenloch Road Town (Pasea Estate, am Hafen links)... (und erfahrungsgemäß ist deren Kooperationsbereitschaft nur in homöopathischen Dosen darstellbar)

...und derzeit mitten in einem tropischen Wirbelsturm ("97L")
97L to bring heavy rain to BVI | BVI Hurricane News

Deshalb ist die Behörde derzeit geschlossen... Die Jungs, die auf den BVI die Postfächer leeren, müssen heute mit Gewichten in den Gummistiefeln auflaufen. Eine Runde Mitleid bitte.

edit:
Scheint ernst zu sein... Gerade eben erzählte mir Albert aus Cardiff, dass auch die Fidelity ihre Mitarbeiter nach Hause geschickt hat


> Please be advised that the office is closed today *due to a Flash Flood Warning in the BVI.*



Da ist es in Mallorca schon besser, gell, Herr A*B*?

@Nicko: Zur Entschuldigung wird der AB wieder einen _Roman_ erzählen


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @Nicko: Zur Entschuldigung wird der AB wieder einen _Roman_ erzählen


Romane und Märchen erzählen - seine Spezialität! Immerhin hat man ihm in Osnabrück seinen Roman geglaubt...:-?  (bzw. konnte ihm nichts Gegenteiliges nachweisen)


----------



## Sirius (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Die *Kube & Au GmbH* hat aber auch ein Pech mit ihrem Sorgenkind *01018 GmbH*... 

...erst lässt sie sich die gebrauchte Auskunftsnummer 11861 der Bahn andrehen und jetzt sperrt die Bundesnetzagentur schon wieder 44 Nummern auf einen Schlag. 

Nur wegen dieses einen faulen Kunden *LCA Holdings Ltd.* ist die gebeutelte Firma 75 Nummern in bester Ping-Lage los und wenn man sich die Zwischenräume anschaut, sind noch mehr auf dem Sprungk...

01377967800
01377967801
01377967803
01377967806
01377967807
01377967811
01377967813
01377967815
01377967816
01377967817
01377967818
01377967820
01377967821
01377967822
01377967823
01377967824
01377967826
01377967827
01377967828
01377967829
01377967830
01377967833
01377967834
01377967836
01377967839
01377967840
01377967842
01377967845
01377967847
01377967850
01377967851
01377967852
01377967853
01377967854
01377967856
01377967857
01377967860
01377967863
01377967866
01377967867
01377967868
01377967869
01377967870
01377967872
01377967875
01377967877
01377967878
01377967880
01377967886
01377967887
01377967891
01377967893
01377967894
01377967898
01377967899
01377967910
01377967915
01377967916
01377967921
01377967925
01377967933
01377967940
01377967949
01377967950
01377967953
01377967954
01377967960
01377967961
01377967962
01377967980
01377967987
01377967990
01377967994
01377967995
01377967996


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Sirius schrieb:


> Nur wegen dieses einen faulen Kunden *LCA Holdings Ltd.* ist die gebeutelte Firma 75 Nummern in bester Ping-Lage los



Da sollte mal eine Presseanfrage an die BnetzA gehen, wer diese Firma sein soll...


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

auf Bitten Aka-Aka gelöscht - siehe unteres Posting


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Nein, ich vermute, dass dies die falsche LCA HOLDINGS LTD ist.
Und bitte lösche den Namen raus. Den kann man doch einfach nachlesen

Neben vielen anderen Firmen gibt es dort auch einen Briefkasten. Dem Herrn K* gehört die suite/Briefkasten #300

LCA steht übrigens (bei der Firma in Michigan) für "Lease Corporation of America"
siehe hier
http://www.dleg.state.mi.us/bcs_corp/dt_corp.asp?id_nbr=414211&name_entity=LCA GROUP

Dort könnte man nachfragen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass dies die falsche Firma ist.


Ich vermute die Firma weiterhin in Road Town, Tortola. Respektive Riga (Lettland). Das kommt in diesem Fall auf das Gleiche heraus: Deutsche Hintermänner! Vielleicht sollte man den Herrn A*R* in Riga direkt nach der Firma fragen, aber mein Lettisch ist etwas holprig 

Vertrau auf meine Nase 

PS:
_domestic profit corporation_ ist genau das hier


> Domestic profit corporations are formed for the purpose of generating profit for shareholders.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Hoho, lieber A*ton!



> However, in order to obtain same, the Commission would have to receive a formal regulator to regulator request from a recognized counterpart financial regulator. The Commission, upon being satisfied with the nature of such a request could utilize its powers under the Financial Services Commission Act 2001 in terms of compelling the information from any person believed to hold it. Alternatively, if the matter was under investigation by a law enforcement agency in your jurisdiction, a formal request could be made of the BVI by that law enforcement agency under the Mutual Legal Assistance Treaty process. Again, once the local legal authority has been satisfied with the nature of such a request, the required information could then be obtained under court order by local law enforcement utilising other legislation.



Da müsst Ihr aber Eure deutschen Polizeitruppen hinschicken...
Grüße aus dem Exil
A.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Also das ist bestätigt, ich habe das hier vorliegen: Wenn die deutschen Behörden in Tortola nachfragen, bekommen sie laut übereinstimmenden Aussagen der Firmengründer und der verantwortlichen Finanzbehörde 





> whatever information is required


Dazu reicht es aus, wenn eine Behörde nachfragt, weil _der Verdacht auf eine Straftat besteht_.

Das bedeutet: Die Bundesnetzagentur könnte evtl. nachfragen - der Staatsanwalt sicherlich. Das müsste halt nur jemand tun.

Ein dickes Dankeschön an den stolzen Streiter 


> Alternatively, _if the matter was under investigation by a law enforcement agency in your jurisdiction_ [das dürfte gegeben sein], a formal request could be made of the BVI by that law enforcement agency *under the Mutual Legal Assistance Treaty process*. Again, once the local legal authority has been satisfied with the nature of such a request, the required information could then be obtained under court order *by local law enforcement* utilising other legislation.



Das klingt für mich nicht so, als ob man ein höchst kompliziertes Rechtshilfegesuch bräuchte. Es ist ausreichend, dass eine untersuchende Strafverfolgungsbehörde ("under investigation by a LEA... by that LEA...") eine Anfrage stellt. Wenn *die Behörden vor Ort* die Anfrage für gerechtfertigt halten, dann *setzen die örtlichen Behörden dort die juristischen Schritte in Gang* 



> It should be noted that *assistance is not provided to individual non-governmental persons or institutions* under the current legislative regime. Persons who desire assistance *are advised to liaise with the relevant central authorities in their
> countries* to seek advice on a way forward.



Na dann mal los.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Sirius schrieb:


> Die *Kube & Au GmbH* hat aber auch ein Pech mit ihrem Sorgenkind *01018 GmbH*...
> 
> ...erst lässt sie sich die gebrauchte Auskunftsnummer 11861 der Bahn andrehen und jetzt sperrt die Bundesnetzagentur schon wieder 44 Nummern auf einen Schlag.
> 
> ...



Da fehlen aber noch einige Nummern, z.B. die 01377967997 und die 01377967998 
Beide Anrufe am 24.09.10 auf mein Firmenhandy.

Und dann stell sich noch die Frage wer bekommt das Geld? Die Firma LCH Holdings gib es doch garnicht? Oder bleibt das Geld bei der 0101.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Oder bleibt das Geld bei der 0101.....


frag den Staatsanwalt Deines Vertrauens. Vielleicht sind Staatsanwälte, die sich hier engagieren, noch schwerer zu finden als diese LCA Holding (wie kommst Du auf LCH?). Eine solche Firma existiert jedenfalls, zumindest hat man das in Tortola mehr oder weniger bestätigt.
Hat denn noch niemand die BnetzA gefragt, wer der Ansprechpartner der Firma in Berlin ist?
P.Sch. wird es ja wohl kaum sein 


> P. Sch.
> Bundesbeauftragter für den Datenschutz
> und die* Informationsfreiheit *
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Mieser Trick: Unbekannter zockt Verbraucher mit 0137-Nummer ab - Nachrichten Geld - Verbraucher - WELT ONLINE


> LCA Holding Limited, Friedrichstraße 50.


Nach meiner Vermutung ist das ja eine Firma auf den Jungferninseln (siehe hier und ff), somit hätte man in der Friedrichstraße höchstens einen Mailweiterleiter finden können - oder aber eine Firma, die Firmengründungen auf den Jungferninseln anbietet... 


was da drin steht, hatten wir hier auch. 



> Schockierend, weil ich da in der Berichterstattung über einen Prozess lesen muss, dass eine Firma aus der Telefonabzocker-Branche zum Beispiel mit einer einzigen Lockruf-Aktion eine Dreiviertelmillion 01377-Rückrufe einheimsen konnte, jeweils zu einem Euro, eine leichte Rechnung. Noch schockierender: Das Landgericht Osnabrück befand in dem Prozess, dass kein Betrug vorliege. Der Lockanruf sei ein Anruf wie jeder andere. In Celle meinte in einem anderen Verfahren sogar die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft: „Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Strafrechts, sorglose Menschen von den Folgen ihrer Entscheidungen freizustellen“. Auch nicht bei arglistiger Täuschung?




Dass deutsche Staatsanwälte in Sachen Telefonbetrug von erschreckender Tatenlosigkeit sind, sollte man noch deutlicher machen. Erst diese Tage wurde wieder ein 0137-Betrugsermittlungsverfahren eingestellt. Nach über vier Jahren...

Da ging es um einen gewissen Herrn P*L*, der erklärte, eine Frau aus Klaipeda in Litauen hätte die Nummern eingesetzt. Jaja, wer's glaubt, wird selig - oder ist Staatsanwalt in Dessau :wall:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ihnachten-2006-hier-melden-15.html#post169803

Warum sollten Leute solche Betrügereien eigentlich lassen, wenn sie nicht verfolgt werden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Das gibt's wohl auch nur bei Axel Springer...

Abzocken per Telefon - Nachrichten Print - WELT KOMPAKT - Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE



> Vorsicht vor unbekannten Anrufen von 0137-Nummern
> *Bei Lockanrufen tragen Verbraucher selbst Verantwortung für ihre Entscheidungen*



Aber gestern hieß es doch noch, dass ein OLG eben genau diese arrogante Ansicht eines themenfernen Staatsanwalts aus Celle zurecht gerückt hat.

Hat da jemand beim Axel-Springer-Konzern gemerkt, dass man sich keinen Gefallen tut, wenn man gegen 0137 wettert?


----------



## Sirius (16 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Gestern hat die BNetzA weitere 42! Rufnummern der LCA Holdings Ltd. abgeklemmt. Das ist Rekord. http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html

Jetzt sind im Block schon 117 Nummern gesperrt (bleiben noch 83 Nummern):

01377967800
01377967801
01377967803
01377967806
01377967807
01377967811
01377967813
01377967815
01377967816
01377967817
01377967818
01377967820
01377967821
01377967822
01377967823
01377967824
01377967826
01377967827
01377967828
01377967829
01377967830
01377967833
01377967834
01377967836
01377967839
01377967840
01377967841
01377967842
01377967845
01377967847
01377967850
01377967851
01377967852
01377967853
01377967854
01377967855
01377967856
01377967857
01377967860
01377967861
01377967863
01377967866
01377967867
01377967868
01377967869
01377967870
01377967871
01377967872
01377967875
01377967877
01377967878
01377967880
01377967886
01377967887
01377967891
01377967893
01377967894
01377967898
01377967899
01377967910
01377967911
01377967912
01377967914
01377967915
01377967916
01377967920
01377967921
01377967922
01377967923
01377967924
01377967925
01377967930
01377967931
01377967933
01377967935
01377967940
01377967942
01377967943
01377967946
01377967948
01377967949
01377967950
01377967952
01377967953
01377967954
01377967955
01377967957
01377967958
01377967960
01377967961
01377967962
01377967963
01377967967
01377967968
01377967969
01377967970
01377967971
01377967972
01377967973
01377967975
01377967976
01377967977
01377967978
01377967980
01377967982
01377967983
01377967984
01377967987
01377967988
01377967990
01377967992
01377967993
01377967994
01377967995
01377967996
01377967997
01377967998


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

Ohje, der arme Finca-Antony! Jetzt muss er aber rödeln, rasch neue (Schein-) Firmen gründen und bei der BNetzA neue Nummernpacks beantragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

und der Bodo mit dem Bagger?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und der Bodo mit dem Bagger?


Wer baggert noch so spät an Kurthies Nummernblock, das ist Bodo mit dem Bagger, und er baggert noch...:-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 01377 Nummer*

und der Baggerführer hat so manches Prosem-inar abgehalten, als Boss und für Boss(e).
Fachgebiet: Telekommunikationsgraubereichsausdehnungsmaximierungsstrategien. Nur der Hund, der ist leider gestorben. Und dem guten Hundefreund aus Südfrankreich tut hierzulande bekanntlich auch keiner was. Worldwide Ventures, überall.
Viva Mallorca! Oder auf Deutsch: Prost, Hannover!
(Vielleicht sollte die Welt als Axel-Springer-Zeitung mal graben, was das alles mit der verstorbenen reichsten Frau Asiens zu tun hat, haben könnte oder gehabt haben könnte)
(dann müsste man sich nämlich keine Gedanken machen über die Sexannoncen in den konzerneigenen Blättern)


----------



## Lisanne123 (31 Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Ich wurde neulich von einer Nummer per sms angeschrieben das ich mich doch dringend bei der 01377..... melden sollte....hab es nicht getan da ich unsicher war weil man solche nummern manchmal im Fernseh..benutzt und diese Kostenplichtig sind bin alerding bei Congstar....merkwürdig


----------



## BenTigger (31 Dezember 2013)

Hi Lisanne,

lies mal hier weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/01377898488-neuer-betrugsversuch-mit-sms-nachricht.45170/
ist grade aktuell und du bist nicht die einzige...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2013)

Bitte melden bei der BNetzA und (wenn die SMS noch vorhanden ist) Strafanzeige erstatten.
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------

